# I can't compete.



## bikewhorder (Oct 27, 2017)

I used to feel like I did a pretty good job of keeping my finger on the pulse of antique bicycle commerce but anymore seems like it's happening at a breakneck speed and I don't even know where its taking place. You see threads were everyone's lamenting missing a Craigslist deal that just popped up and these people are all over the country. I think there's like 472 antique bicycle classified pages on  Facebook now and somehow some people know exactly what's going on on all of them at once. I'm always late to every party anymore. Seems like the only time I find anything really good online it's the stuff that really fell through the cracks and it's been sitting on the Internet (or on the front porch) for a really long time.  Does anyone else feel this way or is it just me? Anybody who is winning at this care to share how it is that they can comb through  millions of classifieds once ?  I think I'm just going to stick with making the bikes that I want to own from scratch. It's so much less frustrating.


----------



## kreika (Oct 27, 2017)

There probably using something like Searchtempest that scans all Craig’s. And I totally agree with you. I don’t do Facebook and miss a lot. Guess I’ll have to join....don’t want get left in the proverbial internet dust.


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 27, 2017)

Tell me about it!

Every now and again you might get lucky.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 27, 2017)

Problem with the FB groups is all 472 groups have the same stuff for sale on all of them. As far as craigslist, I check my local CL multiple times daily and still don't find much I want to buy. Sometimes I get lucky and find stuff I want here on CABE, ebay or local swaps. Got some cool stuff at ML today.


----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2017)

I dont get all worked up anymore if I miss a bike.If its meant to be it will be.I used to waste most of the time searching for old bikes but not anymore.I just think back to the old days before computers and reminisce how hard it was to find an old bike.I may miss many but it is much easier to find a bike now than it used to be.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Problem with the FB groups is all 472 groups have the same stuff for sale on all of them. As far as craigslist, I check my local CL multiple times daily and still don't find much I want to buy. Sometimes I get lucky and find stuff I want here on CABE, ebay or local swaps. Got some cool stuff at ML today.



Jay81 I sent you a pm.


----------



## Boris (Oct 27, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I used to feel like I did a pretty good job of keeping my finger on the pulse of antique bicycle commerce but anymore seems like it's happening at a breakneck speed and I don't even know where its taking place. You see threads were everyone's lamenting missing a Craigslist deal that just popped up and these people are all over the country. I think there's like 472 antique bicycle classified pages on  Facebook now and somehow some people know exactly what's going on on all of them at once. I'm always late to every party anymore. Seems like the only time I find anything really good online it's the stuff that really fell through the cracks and it's been sitting on the Internet (or on the front porch) for a really long time.  Does anyone else feel this way or is it just me? Anybody who is winning at this care to share how it is that they can comb through  millions of classifieds once ?  I think I'm just going to stick with making the bikes that I want to own from scratch. It's so much less frustrating.




I was just thinking about this today, and my favorite, most satisfying bikes (the ones I ride the most) are the beaters that I've put together myself. Even over my nicer complete original bikes. Personally I've given up even trying to hunt down bikes anymore.  Hey, I've got an idea, maybe you could put your new-found energy and money into fixing up that great house of yours? It's your biggest cash cow, and Lord knows, you've certainly got the talent to do it. You may be really glad you did when you get to be my age thirty years down the road. And you will get there my friend, we all do. Advice?, take it or leave it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2017)

I haven't even had a DATE in over 18 years...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 28, 2017)

buying more bikes leads to other bikes as people see you buying them and offer you ones they have. 2 years ago I bought a REALLY crappy 19-teens bike a flea market. Elderly man walked by and said he has barn full of TOC bikes and later era from high wheeler to 1920's plus other "stuff" three trailer and truck loads of cheap (his prices) EARLY bikes, pedal cars, parts, etc! If it's meant to be it'll be! Keep buying and praying to the pickin gods!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 28, 2017)

Boris said:


> I was just thinking about this today, and my favorite, most satisfying bikes (the ones I ride the most) are the beaters that I've put together myself. Even over my nicer complete original bikes. Personally I've given up even trying to hunt down bikes anymore.  Hey, I've got an idea, maybe you could put your new-found energy and money into fixing up that great house of yours? It's your biggest cash cow, and Lord knows, you've certainly got the talent to do it. You may be really glad you did when you get to be my age thirty years down the road. And you will get there my friend, we all do. Advice?, take it or leave it.



You had me right up to "new found energy and money..." Where did i ever mention such a thing? I feel like I barely have the energy and cash reserves to wash my own dishes. I look at all those fancy colorful bottles of dish soap in the store and think "someday".


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 28, 2017)

Luck I hate to say it.. but it’s luck. I don’t advertise or f—k book or any of that.... I doo look at c list but that’s turning into a joke.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 28, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Luck I hate to say it.. but it’s luck. I don’t advertise or f—k book or any of that.... I doo look at c list but that’s turning into a joke.



MOST times it IS 100% DUMB luck...I agree..I do advertise on CL..but that is literally 1 out of 100  texts/emails/calls you get 1 good bike IF youre lucky..
a few years ago I tried one of those annoying "ad stickers"of the headlines ads..Ya know the ones ..WASNT cheap ..wow was I disappointed..I got maybe 5 calls..only "good" bike I got out of it was a Ross Apollo..single speed...
Just wanted to add.. I STILL drop cards and flyers when in public places (I literally just did) 
Still a better investment than playing the lottery


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2017)

Competition can be fun but many times ruins the fun of many hobbies.You will NEVER have the best bike collection. Enjoy what you do find.Once it is not fun it is time to quit the hobby. Always have multiple hobbies because you will get burned out on bikes .Dont sell em though because you will regret it  when the fire is lit again.


----------



## mike j (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't have any problems with finding great bikes, as I tend to be drawn to the most forlorn, downtrodden, decrepit, picked clean, rustbuckets imaginable. The competition is virtually non- existent & they are a lot of fun. Here is a photo of me with a just acquired treasure at Copake last spring. If there were a caption it would read; "You snooze, you loose". Photo credit @dfa242.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I used to feel like I did a pretty good job of keeping my finger on the pulse of antique bicycle commerce but anymore seems like it's happening at a breakneck speed and I don't even know where its taking place. You see threads were everyone's lamenting missing a Craigslist deal that just popped up and these people are all over the country. I think there's like 472 antique bicycle classified pages on  Facebook now and somehow some people know exactly what's going on on all of them at once. I'm always late to every party anymore. Seems like the only time I find anything really good online it's the stuff that really fell through the cracks and it's been sitting on the Internet (or on the front porch) for a really long time.  Does anyone else feel this way or is it just me? Anybody who is winning at this care to share how it is that they can comb through  millions of classifieds once ?  I think I'm just going to stick with making the bikes that I want to own from scratch. It's so much less frustrating.



OMG...stop crying and go work on your BLUEBIRD and NEW MAIL SAFETY


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> You had me right up to "new found energy and money..." Where did i ever mention such a thing? I feel like I barely have the energy and cash reserves to wash my own dishes. I look at all those fancy colorful bottles of dish soap in the store and think "someday".




Orange, blue and green ought to at least remind you of the good old daze...



 

(At least he didn't have that scuzzy stubble)


----------



## NoControl (Oct 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> Competition can be fun but many times ruins the fun of many hobbies.You will NEVER have the best bike collection. Enjoy what you do find.Once it is not fun it is time to quit the hobby. Always have multiple hobbies because you will get burned out on bikes .Dont sell em though because you will regret it  when the fire is lit again.




This is darn good advice, Vince. I've burned myself out on so many hobbies because I mastered them. 

For instance, I used to make custom knives. I was good at it. I made my own damascus. I made mokume. I used exotic materials. My starting prices were $650 to $2500 depending on how far I wanted to take it. A bowie with carved damascus blade, mammoth ivory handle, and sheath would always be $2500 at least. With a 9-month waiting list, I got burnt out. Stopped taking orders, finished the knifes for which I held deposits, and freed myself. 

This hobby is no different, but its way too vast for me to grow weary of it.  



redline1968 said:


> Luck I hate to say it.. but it’s luck. I don’t advertise or f—k book or any of that.... I doo look at c list but that’s turning into a joke.




I'm addicted to CL, and it is a joke. Too many people here in the Northeast think that they've got gold on two wheels. Collectors and dealers swoop in with buckets of cash and buy everything. Sad, really. No Facebook here, but my bike "thing" is growing, and I may have to get the dreaded FB account.


----------



## NoControl (Oct 28, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Orange, blue and green ought to at least remind you of the good old daze...
> 
> View attachment 698964
> 
> (At least he didn't have that scuzzy stubble)




Puked all over my screen when I saw this pic. Thanks a lot!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> OMG...stop crying and go work on your BLUEBIRD and NEW MAIL SAFETY



Whatever, that was like a year and half ago. Its ancient history and you're only as good as you're last find in this game.  The high from that score wore off a long time ago. I feel like I'm all washed up now.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 28, 2017)

NoControl said:


> This is darn good advice, Vince. I've burned myself out on so many hobbies because I mastered them.
> 
> For instance, I used to make custom knives. I was good at it. I made my own damascus. I made mokume. I used exotic materials. My starting prices were $650 to $2500 depending on how far I wanted to take it. A bowie with carved damascus blade, mammoth ivory handle, and sheath would always be $2500 at least. With a 9-month waiting list, I got burnt out. Stopped taking orders, finished the knifes for which I held deposits, and freed myself.
> 
> ...





PICS!


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/knives.106708/page-4#post-798191


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Whatever, that was like a year and half ago. Its ancient history and you're only as good as you're last find in this game.  The high from that score wore off a long time ago. I feel like I'm all washed up now.



For Sure! So 2015!




Photo credit @TR6SC


----------



## tryder (Oct 28, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> For Sure! So 2015!



Yeah.  Beach time!


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2017)

Sometimes ya need a fix ,like a junky, and get a bike that will just be something to play with and not really highly collectable.I did just that last weekend when I spent the weekend camping with old hippies and gypsy's.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 28, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Whatever, that was like a year and half ago. Its ancient history and you're only as good as you're last find in this game.  The high from that score wore off a long time ago. I feel like I'm all washed up now.



See..so with THAT logic,if you sold ME that Bluebird,you'd technically be in the limelight for ANOTHER 15 minutes when I buy the bike and post about it praising YOU for selling it to me! SEE?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> Sometimes ya need a fix ,like a junky, and get a bike that will just be something to play with and not really highly collectable.I did just that last weekend when I spent the weekend camping with old hippies and gypsy's.




Got pics?


----------



## vincev (Oct 28, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Got pics?



will take a pic of the bike for tomorrow.lol.It will be a good bike to ride around shows and it was cheap.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> will take a pic of the bike for tomorrow.lol.It will be a good bike to ride around shows and it was cheap.




Throw up some of the hippies and gypsy's too!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> I did just that last weekend when I spent the weekend camping with old hippies and gypsy's.






GTs58 said:


> Got pics?



we've seen bikes; more gypsies and hippies please.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 28, 2017)

I want to ride in the California sun with hippie Mike.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 28, 2017)

At my age (50+) I really don't feel the need to compete with anybody. Plus I'm not tech "savvy" to use automatic bidding, or searching engines to comb facebook or craiglist; I do everything Old School. I just learned how to use the tags on thecabe (thanks Dave S.) so go figure.
And you know what, I do not feel frustrated or anything. I used to buy whatever bike it came my way, spending countless hours on ebay...not anymore, I just buy what I like, mostly finished bikes (originals or restored). Not more projects for me (thanks Mike D.), In fact I've been selling my projects one by one. I just going to keep a handfull of bikes, the most dearest for me. 
For me it's not about who have more bikes or who have the most expensive ones, I couldn't care less about that. For me is about enjoying my bikes and enjoy helping other people. This is a hobby it's supposed to be funny, not frustrating.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 29, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> See..so with THAT logic,if you sold ME that Bluebird,you'd technically be in the limelight for ANOTHER 15 minutes when I buy the bike and post about it praising YOU for selling it to me! SEE?
> View attachment 699052





Go to Kmart and get that duck some pants.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 29, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I used to feel like I did a pretty good job of keeping my finger on the pulse of antique bicycle commerce but anymore seems like it's happening at a breakneck speed and I don't even know where its taking place. You see threads were everyone's lamenting missing a Craigslist deal that just popped up and these people are all over the country. I think there's like 472 antique bicycle classified pages on  Facebook now and somehow some people know exactly what's going on on all of them at once. I'm always late to every party anymore. Seems like the only time I find anything really good online it's the stuff that really fell through the cracks and it's been sitting on the Internet (or on the front porch) for a really long time.  Does anyone else feel this way or is it just me? Anybody who is winning at this care to share how it is that they can comb through  millions of classifieds once ?  I think I'm just going to stick with making the bikes that I want to own from scratch. It's so much less frustrating.



  Most things easy are not worth it . I’m a independent used car broker so my passion is cars and trucks. But over the years I noticed that cars could be money pits , I’ve always loved bicycles so always dabbled with them .I look at them as art . I really don’t care what the next door neighbor has going on if I like it I run with it . You really will never understand until someone leaves you with nothing. Stuff comes and goes. When I started collecting I didn’t have a great group of people like I have on the Cabe . Have fun with your hobbies and live life to its fullest


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> Most things easy are not worth it . I’m a independent used car broker so my passion is cars and trucks. But over the years I noticed that cars could be money pits , I’ve always loved bicycles so always dabbled with them .I look at them as art . I really don’t care what the next door neighbor has going on if I like it I run with it . You really will never understand until someone leaves you with nothing. Stuff comes and goes. When I started collecting I didn’t have a great group of people like I have on the Cabe . Have fun with your hobbies and live life to its fullest




I think your comment would read better if you flipped these sentences like this . _Stuff comes and goes.You really will never understand until someone leaves you with nothing. _I kind of feel like I have nothing but my stuff so if I lost that then i really would have nothing. I've always been a glass completely empty kind of guy though.


----------



## Boris (Oct 29, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I've always been a glass completely empty kind of guy.




If you're not using that glass, can I have it?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2017)

Boris said:


> If you're not using that glass, can I have it?



I'll sell it to ya, but I ain't givin' it away.


----------



## Boris (Oct 29, 2017)

Got a picture? Hoping to find one like this, with fullness gauges on it.


----------



## phantom (Oct 29, 2017)

For me I don't buy any bike that I can't connect with and that pretty much limits me to Schwinn 50's and 60's cantilever bikes. I would step over some Paramount or Elgin to get a glimpse of a 57 Corvette or push a Monark to the side to see the B6. I'm the same way with cars. I'll walk by a boat tail Auburn to look at the 421 Catalina. No connection no interest.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2017)

Boris said:


> Got a picture? Hoping to find one like this, with a fullness gauge on it.
> View attachment 699599



Mine looks like that except on mine the lines are actually emptiness gauges.


----------



## Boris (Oct 29, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Mine looks like that except on mine the lines are actually emptiness gauges.




Dang!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 29, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I think your comment would read better if you flipped these sentences like this . _Stuff comes and goes.You really will never understand until someone leaves you with nothing. _I kind of feel like I have nothing but my stuff so if I lost that then i really would have nothing. I've always been a glass completely empty kind of guy though.




Well you have a bunch of pals, chums, fellow collectors here, that doesn't count? it counts to me. I have the phone number of a couple of pals here and I text them all the time just to share comments or pictures of bikes. Plus I have a lot of fun here reading Boris and Dave's comments. I feel like I have lots of good comrades here, even when not everybody likes me because I'm an old grumpy SOB.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Well you have a bunch of pals, chums, fellow collectors here, that doesn't count? it counts to me. I have the phone number of a couple of pals here and I text them all the time just to share comments or pictures of bikes. Plus I have a lot of fun here reading Boris and Dave's comments. I feel like I have lots of good comrades here, even when not everybody likes me because I'm an old grumpy SOB.




Thanks, I wasn't really intending to turn this thread into a desperate cry for help.  I know I have made lots of friends on here and they are very valuable to me and while the value of an OG BlueBird is easy to put a price on, these friends are priceless. Of course for the right bike I would "bike-stab" any of them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 29, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks, I wasn't really intending to turn this thread into a desperate cry for help.  I know I have made lots of friends on here and they are very valuable to me and while the value of an OG BlueBird is easy to put a price on, these friends are priceless. Of course for the right bike I would "bike-stab" any of them in a heartbeat.




I don't know about that (bike-stabbing people), but if you need to put a price on that bluebird, I'll help you...


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 29, 2017)

Every Friday I get updates from “Collectors Weekly” on antiques and vintage items.
The site has hundreds of categories. I pick the ones that I find interesting.
Along with listings and photos of items to bid or buy, the site has “show & tell section
plus articles from collectors all over the world.

Collectors Weekly - Wikipedia


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I think your comment would read better if you flipped these sentences like this . _Stuff comes and goes.You really will never understand until someone leaves you with nothing. _I kind of feel like I have nothing but my stuff so if I lost that then i really would have nothing. I've always been a glass completely empty kind of guy though.




We all start with nothing!  Anything we have now is just more. It sounds like you are in a Stephen King/Maine vortex.  Maybe you need a road trip?  We have a bed here in New Mexico should you decide to visit; you are always welcome.  I am sure you would find a killer bike during those travels.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I used to feel like I did a pretty good job of keeping my finger on the pulse of antique bicycle commerce but anymore seems like it's happening at a breakneck speed and I don't even know where its taking place. You see threads were everyone's lamenting missing a Craigslist deal that just popped up and these people are all over the country. I think there's like 472 antique bicycle classified pages on  Facebook now and somehow some people know exactly what's going on on all of them at once. I'm always late to every party anymore. Seems like the only time I find anything really good online it's the stuff that really fell through the cracks and it's been sitting on the Internet (or on the front porch) for a really long time.  Does anyone else feel this way or is it just me? Anybody who is winning at this care to share how it is that they can comb through  millions of classifieds once ?  I think I'm just going to stick with making the bikes that I want to own from scratch. It's so much less frustrating.




You have had some real finds... I wouldn't regret a thing. You are an official "Heavy Hitter" pal!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> For Sure! So 2015!
> View attachment 699048
> Photo credit @TR6SC




Wow, those bikes just washed up on shore?? you so lucky!


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 30, 2017)

bricycle said:


> You have had some real finds... I wouldn't regret a thing. You are an official "Heavy Hitter" pal!




Regrets? 
He has some “real finds” and he has regrets?

Dang...I love to have me some of those
regrets!


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 30, 2017)

I removed myself from a few fb groups because so much of it is junk. I think its often luck but i personally just dont have time to search through classifieds all day. And i think word of mouth and dumb luck make up so many deals. And a good amount through networking. And keeping tabs on where stuff you like is. 

I dont feel like i ever really have found a crazy deal though. I did get some great deals on bikes the past year though! But not like holy sh*t deals. 

I also think more people have joined the hobby and are scooping up deals that people like whorder used to often snag.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2017)

I resigned myself a long time ago to just pay the 'pass through fee'. I'm not on FB and don't have time to scour CL, Ebay, or other sites looking for that gem. While they may have cost me a little (lot) more I've wound up with a few decent bikes and made some good friends along the way. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 2, 2017)

azbug-i said:


> But not like holy sh*t deals.




"Holy sh*t deals" I like that term Amanda! 
Like Shawn said I don't have time to keep watching all the sites. Sometimes I look but not often. Best way to find bikes is get out and ride your bikes, go to flea markets, and of course here on the CABE!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 2, 2017)

I feel the same way as shawn. I enjoy my bikes even when i dont pay barn find prices and im ok with it and i have met so many great people


----------



## Barto (Nov 2, 2017)

Me too, I've met a ton of cool folks looking for bikes and although I don't have the stable like some, I'm pretty happy with my finds.  With a few exceptions, the only time I actually search for anything bike related is on the CABE, RRB's, Yard/Garage/Barn Sales or at Swaps...other than that ...it's chance.   Having put my daughters thru College, Weddings and Family Vacations and a ton of other hobbies keeps me from buying some of the nicer bikes that come up for sale ...like Tech549 (Paul's) Falcon!  So, needless to say,  I'm fairly satisfied with my bikes and the way they come to me.   Additionally, I'm not looking for anything crazy...my needs and wants are simple, I still want/need a Tank for my 38/39 Snyder build Hawthorn (did I say simple?), a nice Colson Snap Tank and a nicely appointed Moto Bike w/Tank.  I don't think I'll stumble on any of these any time soon, but you never know 

It's just a Funk you're in,  you'll step out of it!!  Keep the faith!

BART


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 12, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> At my age (50+) I really don't feel the need to compete with anybody. Plus I'm not tech "savvy" to use automatic bidding, or searching engines to comb facebook or craiglist; I do everything Old School. I just learned how to use the tags on thecabe (thanks Dave S.) so go figure.
> And you know what, I do not feel frustrated or anything. I used to buy whatever bike it came my way, spending countless hours on ebay...not anymore, I just buy what I like, mostly finished bikes (originals or restored). Not more projects for me (thanks Mike D.), In fact I've been selling my projects one by one. I just going to keep a handfull of bikes, the most dearest for me.
> For me it's not about who have more bikes or who have the most expensive ones, I couldn't care less about that. For me is about enjoying my bikes and enjoy helping other people. This is a hobby it's supposed to be funny, not frustrating.




I found Tempest on eBay, that was it. Every other bike was local or from a CABE member.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 12, 2017)

PS I can't afford one but I'm already Cruisin' on my Bluebird...


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 12, 2017)

While I have a couple friends I buy from, I usually don't buy bikes thru adds, even though I sell a lot that way. I still do it the old fashion way (also the way I enjoy), Knocking on doors, and pounding the old roads. If I see an old boy outside, mowing, or what ever, and he has some out buildings, I always stop, card in hand! Bikes and Signs I say!! LOL Most are friendly if your forward, but respectful.

Also, keep this in mind! It's not a competition, no matter how much some try and make it that way!
It's what makes YOU happy!!!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 12, 2017)

My wife and I love to antique, hit yard sales, swaps and flea markets.  There was a time I always brought a bike of 2 home, that seems to be a thing of the past.   I cant even fine a bicycle accessories anymore! 

I have met some great guys here on the CABE and scored some very nice bikes by reaching out to them to see what they have or may know is for sale.  I'm still on the hunt and never give up during a road trip but it's sure different then it was 10-20 years ago.  The fun is in the hunt and meeting all kinds of characters with the thought that just maybe on this trip I will score!!


Mike


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Nov 12, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> View attachment 707662




I went to an estate sale and the seller told me he had the item but sold it earlier!


Gee...I feel much better knowing that!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 12, 2017)

My question is ....when did everything get so expensive?


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2017)

How things have changed.Now "hunting" for a bike usually means combing through endless sites,etc. on the computer.Gone are the days of physically hunting down leads and word of mouth leads.I guess it is better than the old way because now there are places like the Cabe that open up a great means of finding other collectors,etc.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 12, 2017)

I guess for me its all about treasure hunting more than having them. The most exciting thing about this hobby is finding those fresh to market bikes that have been stashed away forgotten for the last half century or so. Of course you have to bring the great trophies home too, its not very satisfying to just find them and then go looking for another.  But I don't have a list of bikes I'm trying to collect and willing to step up for when they become available. In fact I'm way more excited the by bikes that I didn't even know existed before I found them. I'm all about value. I generally don't enjoy emptying out the big boy wallet and I have no interest in being the guy that gets applause at the auction house for setting a price precedent for an item.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 12, 2017)

filmonger said:


> My question is ....when did everything get so expensive?


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 12, 2017)

I hear that chris


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 12, 2017)

You think the Bicycle hobby is aggressive you should try the vintage motorcycle hobby. It is 10 times worse. The money is a lot bigger. Less motorcycles made as compared to bicycles.


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 13, 2017)

I Have Spent $$$$$ Here CABE and eBay Only!!!
Still Spending, While Trying to Reduce!!!
Never Ends!!


----------



## reginald (Nov 13, 2017)

I would say the same thing to a collector complaining he can't find bikes, as I would say to the guy who hasn't had a date in 18 years......."Your standards are too high".


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

reginald said:


> I would say the same thing to a collector complaining he can't find bikes, as I would say to the guy who hasn't had a date in 18 years......."Your standards are too high".



I suppose that's one way to look at it. Could be ya just ain't trying. V/r Shawn


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 13, 2017)

reginald said:


> I would say the same thing to a collector complaining he can't find bikes, as I would say to the guy who hasn't had a date in 18 years......."Your standards are too high".




Nope, I'm probably pretty damned lucky.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2017)

reginald said:


> I would say the same thing to a collector complaining he can't find bikes, as I would say to the guy who hasn't had a date in 18 years......."Your standards are too high".



I do have high standards in both regards and I was having a pretty long dry spell there for a while on the dating front. But that dry spell seems to have ended a few weeks ago and now things are very wet indeed. She's a little bit way out of my league and I'm not sure quite how I pulled this one off but I'm just going to enjoy the monsoon while it lasts.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 14, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I do have high standards in both regards and I was having a pretty long dry spell there for a while on the dating front. But that dry spell seems to have ended a few weeks ago and now things are very wet indeed. She's a little bit way out of my league and I'm not sure quite how I pulled this one off but I'm just going to enjoy the monsoon while it lasts.



Sounds fun, better keep your goggles on.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

Most applause @ least $$ wins.
It's not a competition really.... just as long as one is content. (Like *THAT* ever happens!!!)


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2017)

I could compete but choose not to.A hobby is suppose to be fun ,not a competition. If I have to get angry over bikes,it is time to move on.I walk around the shows and believe if a bike is meant to be ,it will be.I dont lurk in parking lots hours before a show opens  and I dont get there as soon as one opens.Not worth it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

vincev said:


> I could compete but choose not to.A hobby is suppose to be fun ,not a competition. If I have to get angry over bikes,it is time to move on.I walk around the shows and believe if a bike is meant to be ,it will be.I dont lurk in parking lots hours before a show opens  and I dont get there as soon as one opens.Not worth it.



I know...I can never enjoy myself because I have to be wherever, first....


----------



## fattyre (Nov 14, 2017)

I don't compete in this hobby.  Don't really care if I have the coolest bike or the junkiest.  First and foremost it's all about being able to ride a bike for me.  I do enjoy seeing all of these nice high end bike though.


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I know...I can never enjoy myself because I have to be wherever, first....



I was like that at times and I could actually feel  the stress trying to get somewhere first.I pretty much quit that as I got older..I quit doing it on bike shows after seeing people waiting in parking lots and literally jumping on trucks before the seller even has a chance to park.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

vincev said:


> I was like that at times and I could actually feel  the stress trying to get somewhere first.I pretty much quit that as I got older..I quit doing it on bike shows after seeing people waiting in parking lots and literally jumping on trucks before the seller even has a chance to park.




Outboard collector guys would jump vehicles too as they pulled in. SAD.


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 14, 2017)

The old pre-internet days at bike shows were pretty interesting.
Prices were all over the place and most of the time nobody had an idea of what they were looking at.
Ebay and the stupid picker show inflated prices sky high.
It is what it is, what ever hobby you choose.
You pay to play or watch the grass grow.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 15, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> View attachment 707662




I hope you got a warm coat because I must have the rest of your t-shirts


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 15, 2017)

I find that the things that tend to impress aren't so much the expensive ones, more like the 'oooh, I had one of those when I was a kid' folks or the ones who are proud that you did so well with so few resources.

The tanks/springers or blinky blue lights and  meters come second.


----------

